# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Definiciones usuales en hidrologia

## ben-amar

Hola a todos, he encontrado este interesante articulo en nuestra santa wiki (buscando el significado de la palabra *consuntivo*). A mas de uno creo que nos será muy util.


Definiciones usuales en hidrología
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Se agrupan aquí algunas definiciones usuales en hidrología, con la intención de facilitar la lectura de algunos artículos relacionados con este tema.


Agua capilar
Artículo principal: Relación agua-suelo

El agua capilar es la fracción del agua que ocupa los microporos en el suelo. Se mantiene en el suelo gracias a las fuerzas derivadas de la tensión superficial del agua. Esta fracción del agua es utilizable por las plantas, es la reserva hídrica del suelo.
Agua gravitacional
Artículo principal: Relación agua-suelo

El agua gravitacional es la fracción del agua que ocupa los macroporos del suelo, saturándolos o no. Esta fracción del agua en el suelo se mueve impulsada por la fuerza de la gravedad, la que tiende a desplazarla hacia abajo. Esta fracción del agua del suelo puede temporalmente ser utilizada por las plantas mientras se encuentre en el estrato reticular de las plantas.
Agua higroscópica 
Artículo principal: Relación agua-suelo

El agua higroscópica o molecular es la fracción del agua absorbida directamente de la humedad del aire. Esta se dispone sobre las partículas del terreno en una capa de 15 a 20 moléculas de espesor y se adhiere a la partícula por adhesión superficial. El poder de succión de las raíces no tiene la fuerza suficiente para extraer esta película de agua del terreno. En otras palabras esta porción del agua en el suelo no es utilizable por las plantas.
Aguas abajo 
Con relación a una sección de un curso de agua, se dice que un punto está aguas abajo, si se sitúa después de la sección considerada, avanzando en el sentido de la corriente. Otra expresión también usada es río abajo. En castellano se utiliza también el término ayuso para referirse a aguas abajo.
Aguas arriba 

Es el contrario de la definición anterior. Tembién se puede decir río arriba. En castellano se utiliza también el término asuso con el mismo significado.
Caudal líquido
Artículo principal: Caudal
Caudal: volumen de agua que pasa por una determinada sección transversal en la unidad de tiempo, generalmente se expresan en m3/s.
Caudal máximo instantáneo 
Para la determinación del caudal máximo instantáneo (qmax) ocurrido en una sección de control, en un lapso determinado, generalmente durante el transcurso del pasaje de una onda de avenida, debe disponerse de un instrumento registrador. Se expresan en m3/s y se le asocia la fecha en que se ha registrado.

Es un parámetro importante para determinar la capacidad de escurrimiento en obras hidráulicas que no deben ser sobrepasadas, puesto que ese hecho acarrearía daños importantes.

Cuando se cuenta con registros plurianuales de caudales se suele definir una serie de caudales máximos instantáneos para cada año, de esta forma se pueden desarrollar estudios estadísticos y asociar dichos caudales a tiempos de retorno.
Caudal horario 
Caudal medio en el lapso de una hora (Qh). Para su determinación se debe contar, en la sección de control, con un instrumento registrador.

Q_h = \frac {\int_{T=1 hora} \mathbf{q} \cdot d \mathbf{t} } {T_{1hora}}
Caudal diario 
El caudal medio diario (Qd). Este puede ser determinado de dos formas diferentes, si se cuenta con un registro continuo del caudal:

Q_d = \frac {\int_{T=1 dia} \mathbf{q} \cdot d \mathbf{t} } {T_{1 dia}}

Caso se cuente con registro tradicional, es decir un regla graduada, cuya lectura se efectua visualmente por un observador, dos veces por día, en horarios preestablecidos, se tendrá que:

Q_d = \frac {Q_1 + Q_2 } {2}

El caudal diario máximo en un determinado período, como puede ser un mes, un año, o un período plurianual, se refiere al mayor valor numérico de la serie de los caudales medios diarios, en el período considerado.

El caudal máximo diario por otro lado, es el máximo valor registrado del caudal instantáneos en el lapso de 24 horas.
Caudal mensual 
Artículo principal: Caudal (fluido)
Caudal anual 
Caudal firme 

El caudal firme es el que se puede disponer en un curso de agua incluso al término de la estación seca más crítica, en un período de observación largo.

Si existe un embalse aguas arriba de la sección del curso de agua que se está analizando, el caudal firme, en proximidad de la presa, es equivalente al caudal regularizado por el embalse menos la suma de los caudales que se derivan del embalse para los diversos usos.
Caudal sólido 
Artículo principal: Caudal sólido
Cuenca alta 

Es la parte de la cuenca hidrográfica en la cual predomina el fenómeno de la socavación. Esto quiere decir que hay asportación de material terreo hacia las partes bajas de la cuenca; visiblemente se ven trazas de erosión.
Cuenca media 
Es la parte de la cuenca hidrográfica en la cual mediamente hay un equilibrio entre el material sálido que llega traído por la corriente y el material que sale. No hay erosión visible.
Cuenca baja 

Es la parte de la cuenca hidrográfica en la cual se deposita el material extraído de la parte alta (ver: cono de deyección).
Flujo de base 

Es el caudal que se observa en un curso de agua al final de un período de estiaje. Está constituido por el aporte de las aguas subterráneas a la red de drenaje natural.
Intensidad de la precipitación 

Es la altura de precipitación por unidad de tiempo, generalmente se expresa en mm/h (milímetros por hora)
Isohieta 
Artículo principal: Isohieta
Isobara 
Artículo principal: Isobara
Isoterma
Artículo principal: Isoterma
Lecho mayor 

Terrenos planos en las márgenes del río, que, en condiciones no intervenidas con obras de origen androide, son ocupadas por el río en ocasiones del pasaje de avenidas.
Margen derecha 
Si nos imaginamos parados en el medio del río, mirando hacia donde corre el río, es decir mirando aguas abajo, la margen derecha es la orilla que se encuentra a nuestra derecha.
Margen izquierda 
Si nos imaginamos parados en el medio del río, mirando hacia donde corre el río, es decir mirando aguas abajo, la margen izquierda es la orilla que se encuentra a nuestra izquierda.
Máximo pelo de agua 
Artículo principal: Máximo pelo de agua

El máximo ordinario de pelo de agua refiere al nivel más alto alcanzado por un cuerpo de agua que se mantiene por un periodo suficiente de tiempo para dejar evidencia en el paisaje.
Medidas estructurales 

Como su nombre lo dice se trata de intervenciones hechas para resolver un determinado problema, que involucran obras de ingeniería.
Medidas no estructurales 

Como su nombre lo dice se trata de intervenciones, leyes, reglamentos que orientan el uso del territorio, con vistas a evitar un determinado problema. Puede tratarse también de la indicación visual de la existencia de un riesgo, dirigida a informar a la población de la existencia de un peligro.
Niveles característicos en los embalses 
Nivel del vertedero 
Nivel máximo maximorum
Nivel máximo normal 
Nivel máximo operacional 
Nivel medio 
Nivel mínimo minimorum 
Nivel mínimo operacional 
Artículo principal: Embalse
Período de aguas altas 
Período del año en que los caudales de un río o arroyo son más altos que la media, también conocido como "período de llena".
Período de aguas bajas

Período del año en que los caudales de un río o arroyo son los mínimos, también conocido como "período de bajante".
Sinuosidad de un tramo de río 
Artículo principal: Sinuosidad de un río

Relación entre la distancia en línea recta entre los dos puntos, y la longitud medida en el cauce del río, siguiendo la línea del Thalweg.
Cuenca de escurrimiento 
Artículo principal: Coeficiente de escurrimiento

Relación entre el volumen de agua que se precipita sobre una superficie determinada y el volumen de agua que escurre de la misma superficie. Una superficie totalmente impermeable, como puede ser un estacionamiento asfaltado, el coeficiente es casi igual a 1,0 pues solamente dejará de escurrir el agua que se evapora. Cabe notar que la tasa de escurrimiento no es constante en el tiempo, en efecto, un terreno relativamente permeable, puede tener una tasa de escurrimiento por ejemplo de 0,5, al comienzo del evento de lluvia, pero si la lluvia es suficientemente prolongada, y el terreno se satura, el coeficiente de escurrimiento se aproximará mucho a 1,0.


Se trata de las especificaciones técnicas de como ejecutar un determinado estudio o trabajo.
Tiempo de concentración 
Artículo principal: Tiempo de concentración

El tiempo de concentración de una determinada cuenca hidrográfica es el tiempo necesario para que el caudal saliente se estabilice, cuando la ocurrencia de una precipitación con intensidad constante sobre toda la cuenca.
Thalweg 
Artículo principal: Thalweg

Línea que une los puntos de mayor profundidad a lo largo de un curso de agua.
Uso consuntivo 
Es el uso del agua que no se devuelve en forma inmediata al ciclo del agua. Por ejemplo, el riego es un uso consuntivo, mientras que la generación de energía eléctrica mediante el turbinado del agua de un río, si la descarga es en el mismo río no es un uso consuntivo.

En agricultura, el uso consuntivo es el agua que se evapora del suelo, el agua que transpiran las plantas y el agua que constituye el tejido de las plantas. Es la cantidad de agua que debe aplicarse a un cultivo para que económicamente sea rentable, se expresa en mm/día.
Volumenes caractérísticos de un embalse 
Volumen muerto 

Es el volumen dentro del embalse que no es utilizado para dar carga al sistema. Se utiliza este volumen para que los sedimentos que entran al embalse se depositen en él. La vida útil del embalse esta asociado a este volumen muerto.
Volumen útil 
Volumen de laminación

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buena idea ben-amar  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Así, se podrían poner todos los "tecnicismos" de esta ciencia, así, quien no esté familiarizados con ellos, puede identificar fácilmente de que se trata.




> ...Coeficiente de *escurrimiento*...


Coef. de escurrimiento???  :Confused:  :Confused:  No sé, creo que es un error.

Seguramente se trate del Coef. de escorrentía, y el que escribió el artículo se le fue la bola con el teclado... :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Buena idea ben-amar 
> 
> 
> 
> Coef. de escurrimiento???  No sé, creo que es un error.
> 
> Seguramente se trate del Coef. de escorrentía, y el que escribió el artículo se le fue la bola con el teclado...
> 
> Un saludo.


Debe ser como tú dices, y el que escribió el articulo es el que estaba escurrido :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Debe ser como tú dices, y el que escribió el articulo es el que estaba escurrido



Pensad también en que en la Wiki escriben tanto españoles como demás hispanohablantes, con lo que en muchos artículos podemos encontrar los términos utilizados al otro lado del charco.

No a todos nos pasa lo del _termímetro_  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Es una compuerta radial para regulación del flujo y nivel.Gira alrededor de una articulación por medio de unos brazos radiales fijados a ella, para transferir la presión del agua a la estructura principal. Pueden usarse unitariamente o como compuertas dobles que pueden ser levantadas y bajadas. 




VALVULAS HOWELL-BUNGER
Las válvulas de cono son excelentes órganos de regulación, pudiendo operar a cualquier abertura parcial y sin limitaciones en las cargas de diseño. Son livianas, simples, sin problemas de cavitación ni vibraciones, fáciles de operar y de mantener y bastante económicas. Todas estas ventajas hacen que, cada vez se utilicen más las válvulas Howell-Bunger, en las estructura de descarga de presas.    



COMPUERTAS BUREAU
Las compuertas Bureau tienen como cometido la guarda del caudal. La construccion es mecanosoldada, estando constituidas principalmente por los siguientes elementos: estructura, compuesta por cuerpo, tablero y tapa como elemento base, conductos de by-pass y de aduccion de aire, cilindro de accionamiento oleo-hidraulico y el correspondiente mando electrico.



http://www.ingesur.es/taintor.htm

----------


## REEGE

Éstas serán los nuevos desagües de fondo del Fresnedas.
Compuerta deslizante completamente cerrada de sección de paso rectangular para regulación y cierre de los desagües profundos de las presas.

Normalmente toda la compuerta queda hormigonada tras el montaje en el conducto excepto la parte del accionamiento

Construcción mecanosoldada robusta en acero alcarbono con cierre de altas prestaciones en bronce o acero inoxidable.

Amplia posibilidad de fabricación de medidas, cargas de agua y materiales especiales según necesidades.

Accionamiento hidráulico, eléctrico, manual.

Posibilidad de incorporar sistema de aireación para evitar riesgo de cavitación y sistema de by-pass para equilibrado de presiones.

----------

